# HOWTO: Replace PAL Tekken 3 with NTSC on PSClassic



## subcon959 (Feb 16, 2019)

*** WARNING - WRITING INTERNAL STORAGE ALWAYS CARRIES SOME RISK ***
*** ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY ***
*** THIS IS NOT A BEGINNERS GUIDE, IT ASSUMES A MEDIUM LEVEL OF PROFICIENCY ***

You will need,

Bleemsync 1.0: https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/releases (+compatible USB stick)
Database editor: https://sqlitebrowser.org/dl/
FTP client: https://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client
A text editor that respects proper line endings: https://notepad-plus-plus.org/download/v7.6.3.html
A microUSB data cable to power the PSC from your PC USB port.
Tekken3 NTSC bin and cue.

Follow the instructions on the Bleemsync site to get through the initial install. We only need this to get the FTP server, so once the installation is successful you can stop following the instructions. We are only concerned with running the PSC stock, so won't actually be using Bleemsync or a USB stick after initial install.

Remove the USB stick and start the PSC. Everything should be working exactly as stock. Leave it sitting at the menu.

Provided your microUSB cable supports data, and not just power, you can now access the FTP server running on the PSC through this same USB connection that is powering the console.

Now fire up the FTP client on your PC. Use the following settings to make a connection:

HOST: 169.254.215.100
USERNAME: root
PORT: 21

NOTE - no password is required.

If successful, you should see a directory listing of the internal storage of the PSC. If it doesn't work, then you either didn't get Bleemsync installed properly or you have some other PC issues that are beyond the scope of this guide.

The folder we are interested in is "/gaadata". This contains all the stock games and the database and bios files. Ideally, backup the entire folder to PC to keep safe in case of problems. It's about 14GB, but the USB speed should be pretty good.

In our specific example, we will be replacing the PAL version of Tekken3 with the NTSC version. Therefore it is assumed you have the necessary CUE/BIN files already and named correctly (SLUS-00402)

Browse to "/gaadata/17". The Tekken3 files are in this folder named SCES-01237.bin, SCES-01237.cue etc, along with the pcsx.cfg file. Because we are replacing with the same game, we can just rename the image and license files to match the new serial instead of uploading new ones. Delete the PAL BIN/CUE files first, then upload your NTSC ones.

The folder should now look like this: pcsx.cfg, SLUS-00402.bin, SLUS-00402.cue, SLUS-00402.lic, SLUS-00402.png.

Re-download the pcsx.cfg (keep your backups from before untouched) and open it in Notepad++. Edit the line "psx_clock = 39" to "psx_clock = 54". Save and upload/overwrite the one on the PSC. This will help with game performance. I've used the 54 setting with all games without issue.

Ok, now we need to edit the database to reflect our changed filenames. Re-download a copy of "/gaadata/databases/regional.db" and open it in DB Browser. Click on the "Browse Data" tab.

You will see the list of all 20 games. The one we want is GAME_ID 17 (the same as the folder name). Edit the BASENAME cell from "SCES-01237" to "SLUS-00402". Click on "Write Changes" and close the app. There are other things that need to be edited if you are changing the game, but in our case we don't need to do anything else.

Upload/overwrite the regional.db file.

At this point we are basically done. One last thing that I would further recommend involves the BIOS files. A lot of people have issues with certain games not starting because the wrong BIOS file is trying to boot it. A simple way to fix this is to make sure that both BIOS files are actually the same file. Go into the "/gaadata/system/bios" folder. The "good" bios is the romw.bin. It's actually the same one the PSP used and has high compatibility with all regions. Download this file, rename it to romJP.bin and upload/overwrite the one on the PSC. Now both are just romw.bin with different names.

That's it. When you now restart the PSC, everything will look the same still, but when you start Tekken3 it will be the NTSC version running at the proper speed instead of PAL slow-motion.

*NOTE - Previous savestates and memory cards will probably cause issues with this. If anyone needs instructions for deleting the previous appdata then let me know. For confident users, use FTP to browse to "/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/17/.pcsx/" and delete everything in there except the symlink to pcsx.cfg.*


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 16, 2019)

For anyone using this guide to replace internal games with completely different games, you will need to do an additional database edit. After you change the BASENAME for the corresponding GAME_ID, click the "Table" drop down menu and choose GAME. There you can edit the extra information for the replacement game such as the name, publisher, year etc. Just make sure you always go by GAME_ID not the row number.

You could also use this to add extra games by creating a new entry in the database. Just bear in mind that there isn't a lot of free space and bad things could happen if you use too much. You should be safe adding 1 or 2 more single disc games. I would advise replacing any existing games you aren't likely to play first.


----------



## VGA (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for this. This may come in handy if I lose my patience waiting for an automated solution to manage the internal games.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice! Thanks @subcon959


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2019)

No worries. Yeah, I much prefer doing this to having a USB drive hanging off the console. This way, it looks stock but I have 22-25 games that I actually want to play in there.

Plus, because it's not using the dodgy USB over-mounting stuff there is no chance of corruption or power issues.


----------



## szczuru (Feb 19, 2019)

Jap-ntsc Tekken 3 works even better


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice guide.

I wonder if anyone is working on a way to replace the stock emulator with and up-to-date version. I perfer the stock emulator over the libretro variant due to the options available. 

That PSX CPU option comes in very handy for certain games.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 3, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> I wonder if anyone is working on a way to replace the stock emulator with and up-to-date version


I already did a guide for exactly that..

https://gbatemp.net/threads/howto-update-stock-emulator-in-psclassic.531600


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Mar 3, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I already did a guide for exactly that..
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/howto-update-stock-emulator-in-psclassic.531600


Dude, you are awesome!


----------



## elmerohueso (Mar 27, 2019)

I used this to replace Destruction Derby with Tony Hawk 2, but the game won't launch.  I click on it, the screen flashes quickly, but the game doesn't start.  Any idea what could cause that?
I did the following:

Named the BIN and CUE files "SLUS-01066"
Edited the CUE file to point to "SLUS-01066.bin"
Created PNG "SLUS-01066.png"
Deleted the BIN, CUE, and PNG from "/gaadata/3"
Uploaded my new BIN, CUE, and PNG
Replaced pcsx.cfg with a clean one from Bleemsync
Renamed the LIC file to "SLUS-01066" and edited the title and copyright message
Edited the "DISC" and "GAME" tables in regional.db to show the correct S/N (BASENAME), title, publisher, release, and players
For good measure, I replaced the romJP.bin
Edit: It worked fine replacing Tekken 3 with the USA version, but I still can't get it to work with THPS2 in slot 3.
Edit 2: I was able to get it to work.  For new games, you need to give them a new GameID over 20, not reuse existing GameIDs.  So I deleted game 3 and made THPS2 game 21.
Edit 3: When replacing games, rather than deleting everything but the symlinks for the games at "/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/", it looks like you need to delete each game folder entirely when replacing games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 27, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> *** WARNING - WRITING INTERNAL STORAGE ALWAYS CARRIES SOME RISK ***
> *** ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY ***
> *** THIS IS NOT A BEGINNERS GUIDE, IT ASSUMES A MEDIUM LEVEL OF PROFICIENCY ***
> 
> ...


Won't it have slowdowns? I heard the reason they used PAL versions of so many games was that the emulator was not capable of doing 60 FPS for those games, and struggled even with 50 for some of them.


----------



## giogio5 (Apr 13, 2019)

Any safer way to delete save states and stuff? Deleting everything in the .pcsx seems very risky to me at least.

Edit: well it seems save states are easily rectified, simply just replace the old one from the original game with a new one, seems to work fine.


----------



## elmerohueso (Apr 13, 2019)

giogio5 said:


> Any safer way to delete save states and stuff? Deleting everything in the .pcsx seems very risky to me at least.
> 
> Edit: well it seems save states are easily rectified, simply just replace the old one from the original game with a new one, seems to work fine.


The PSC will rebuild the game folder structure of "/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/" on boot if anything's missing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)

For PSX games, PAL is useless as they never used the higher resolution.


----------



## Mamertos (May 22, 2019)

What is an otf file? It's located in some folders such as the Resident Evil Director's Cut. I wanna replace it with the french version instead but I don't now if this file is important.


----------



## subcon959 (May 22, 2019)

Mamertos said:


> What is an otf file? It's located in some folders such as the Resident Evil Director's Cut. I wanna replace it with the french version instead but I don't now if this file is important.


https://www.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/aoi62u/are_the_otf_files_significant/


----------



## Mamertos (May 22, 2019)

Does mean I need to find a copy protection for some games? OMG


----------



## subcon959 (May 23, 2019)

Mamertos said:


> Does mean I need to find a copy protection for some games? OMG


That's why it's best to stick with NTSC version as they don't have the stupid copy protection, but if you need PAL for language then just try it and see you might get lucky. I'm not sure if the emulator can only use OTF files or if it works with SBI too.


----------



## VGA (May 23, 2019)

Mamertos said:


> Does mean I need to find a copy protection for some games? OMG


Only some PAL games have Libcrypt. You just get the corresponding sbi from the redump site and put it in the same folder.

Or just use NTSC-U for everything. 60 fps are better than 50.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, so since we now have the ability to fully backup our EMMC I've decided to start changing the internal games to NTSC and change the cover art to the jewel case covers.

I decided to just start with Tekken 3, just replacing the game with the NTSC version. So I FTP'd into the classic no problem and have deleted the PAL Tekken 3 and copied over the NTSC files(bin/cue), re-uploaded the edited database. Now it starts up but I only get the PlayStation logo screen.

I've re-read the guide multiple times and I'm doing it exactly as it's explained. The only thing I can think it might be is my main computer is having technical difficulties at the moment so I'm stick with my old XP laptop, I'm thinking this may be what's causing this problem but I'm not sure and wanted to reach out to see if someone may know what's going on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Hey everyone, so since we now have the ability to fully backup our EMMC I've decided to start changing the internal games to NTSC and change the cover art to the jewel case covers.
> 
> I decided to just start with Tekken 3, just replacing the game with the NTSC version. So I FTP'd into the classic no problem and have deleted the PAL Tekken 3 and copied over the NTSC files(bin/cue), re-uploaded the edited database. Now it starts up but I only get the PlayStation logo screen.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the PSC doesn't boot up anymore or that specific game doesn't boot up?


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 13, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Are you saying the PSC doesn't boot up anymore or that specific game doesn't boot up?


Sorry, I should've clarified. The game boots to the PlayStation splash screen but there is no text underneath it and it just sits on that screen until I power down the console.

The console boots fine and so do the other 19 games, just not Tekken 3. And overconfident(stupid) me didn't make a backup of the gaadata folder but I have another PSC that is untouched so I have the gaadata folder backup now. Just trying to get it to work with the NTSC copy.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Sorry, I should've clarified. The game boots to the PlayStation splash screen but there is no text underneath it and it just sits on that screen until I power down the console.
> 
> The console boots fine and so do the other 19 games, just not Tekken 3. And overconfident(stupid) me didn't make a backup of the gaadata folder but I have another PSC that is untouched so I have the gaadata folder backup now. Just trying to get it to work with the NTSC copy.


The name comes from the database so if it's not showing any text then either the database entry is wrong or the filenames don't match. Actually, nevermind I just realised you meant no text under the splash screen. In that case did you try the bin/cue files in a Windows emulator first to see if they actually work?


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> The name comes from the database so if it's not showing any text then either the database entry is wrong or the filenames don't match. Actually, nevermind I just realised you meant no text under the splash screen. In that case did you try the bin/cue files in a Windows emulator first to see if they actually work?


OK, so I got it working on my girlfriend's PSC, I'm going to copy the bin/cue files and transfer them over to my PSC, that should do the trick.

Not sure exactly why the files I created didn't work on mine, did it the same way for her PSC as I did for mine.

Guide couldn't have been easier to follow, thanks again for the write-up.


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Jun 14, 2019)

just a question: but is the ps1classic worth the hassle?
asking for those who actually have it/hands on experience.

i would rather own that then the nes or snes classic.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 15, 2019)

ElTacoDestroyer said:


> just a question: but is the ps1classic worth the hassle?
> asking for those who actually have it/hands on experience.
> 
> i would rather own that then the nes or snes classic.


What hassle? It's not difficult to hack.

Hacking-wise, it's a no-brainer, $30 and you get a mini console with 2 controllers that can play multiple systems very well.


----------



## Savior-X (Jun 17, 2019)

Excellent. I've replaced most games and added a few more. I made sure the total filesize = the original total. I tried Gex 2 and controls don't work. I guess analog games are a no go.


----------



## Jonesy47 (Jun 19, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> *** WARNING - WRITING INTERNAL STORAGE ALWAYS CARRIES SOME RISK ***
> *** ONLY DO THIS IF YOU ARE WILLING TO TAKE FULL RESPONSIBILITY ***
> *** THIS IS NOT A BEGINNERS GUIDE, IT ASSUMES A MEDIUM LEVEL OF PROFICIENCY ***
> 
> ...


Ok, so i followed all of your directions to a T.
I now have all ntsc versions of games on my Playstation Classic.

BUT.

I now have useless duplicate icons for retroarch and the boot menu.
At first, I just used your guide and an extra icon for each showed up on the blemsync carousel. There would be an actual icon that worked and then one with no box art or graphic that wont boot anything when clicked on.

I proceeded to follow your guide for the rest of the pal games and now i have TWO useless icons per boot menu and retroarch. So, one icon for the boot menu and then two duplicates that do nothing and the same for retroarch.

I was just wondering if you have any idea on how to fix this?
I have tried editing the regional.db but they keep showing back up.
Please help me!!

edit: Heres a pic of what Im talking about.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 19, 2019)

Jonesy47 said:


> Ok, so i followed all of your directions to a T.
> I now have all ntsc versions of games on my Playstation Classic.
> 
> BUT.
> ...


Did you make a backup of the gaadata folder and the regional.db file before attempting this?


----------



## Jonesy47 (Jun 19, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Did you make a backup of the gaadata folder and the regional.db file before attempting this?


Yes. Restoring the backup of regional.db does nothing. The two extra icons remain. I assume the information lies elsewhere in the playstation classic.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 19, 2019)

Jonesy47 said:


> Yes. Restoring the backup of regional.db does nothing. The two extra icons remain. I assume the information lies elsewhere in the playstation classic.


As stated near the beginning the guide was written for Bleemsync 1.0. I haven't updated my PSC since then so I'm not sure what changes they've made. There was no RetroArch icon back then so I assume you've tried this on a newer version? I can't offer any tips until I get a chance to update and look through the files.


----------



## Jonesy47 (Jun 19, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> As stated near the beginning the guide was written for Bleemsync 1.0. I haven't updated my PSC since then so I'm not sure what changes they've made. There was no RetroArch icon back then so I assume you've tried this on a newer version? I can't offer any tips until I get a chance to update and look through the files.


You have made the correct assumption. Instead of using 1.0, I used the most recent bleemsync, 1.1. If you notice any reason why this might be happening, please let me know!!
Everything else in this guide worked perfectly. I really really wish I could get rid of these extra icons.

Thank you for any help you or others could offer me.


----------



## Jonesy47 (Jun 21, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> As stated near the beginning the guide was written for Bleemsync 1.0. I haven't updated my PSC since then so I'm not sure what changes they've made. There was no RetroArch icon back then so I assume you've tried this on a newer version? I can't offer any tips until I get a chance to update and look through the files.


ok, so up date. Though I used the new bleemsync, my question pertains to editing regional.db. Feel free to ignore me if you cant or dont want to help.

While looking at my current version of the regional.db, i found that when I'm in the browse data tab, if I shift down from the DISC table to the GAME table, I see this:


 

and there are my two entries of boot menu. Further down the list are my two entries for retroarch. 
THE PROBLEM is that DB Browser for SQLite doesn't seem to let me edit the GAME table? See how the New Record and Delete Record options are greyed out?
So, the real question now is, how do I edit the GAME table? Again, any help you or anyone else could provide would be wonderful, thank you!! Your guide was a lot of help!


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 21, 2019)

Jonesy47 said:


> THE PROBLEM is that DB Browser for SQLite doesn't seem to let me edit the GAME table? See how the New Record and Delete Record options are greyed out?
> So, the real question now is, how do I edit the GAME table? Again, any help you or anyone else could provide would be wonderful, thank you!! Your guide was a lot of help!


I can't reproduce that but it sounds like a OS file permission problem rather than anything else. Make sure the file isn't being used or locked by another app or try making a copy of it and editing that. Maybe it's been set to read-only and you have to change it back? I'm not sure.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 5, 2019)

I need some help please. I followed your instructions exactly, but Tekken 3 NTSC will not start. When I try to run it from the PlayStation Classic Bleemsync GUI, it doesn't do anything. Meanwhile I try to run it from "Internal" on Retroarch, it gives me the error of "File could not be loaded from playlist." I did the database edit right so I'm not sure why? If I load the game directly through "Load content", the game starts normally. What is going on?


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 5, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> I need some help please. I followed your instructions exactly, but Tekken 3 NTSC will not start. When I try to run it from the PlayStation Classic Bleemsync GUI, it doesn't do anything. Meanwhile I try to run it from "Internal" on Retroarch, it gives me the error of "File could not be loaded from playlist." I did the database edit right so I'm not sure why? If I load the game directly through "Load content", the game starts normally. What is going on?


The problem is nearly always either the database or file permissions so double check those.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 5, 2019)

How do I change my file permissions? I tried doing it with the right click, but was told I wasn't allowed. Also I noticed that the files I uploaded, the Tekken 3 bin and cue along with the database update don't have executable permission(only read and write) like the other files on the PlayStation Classic.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 5, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> How do I change my file permissions? I tried doing it with the right click, but was told I wasn't allowed. Also I noticed that the files I uploaded, the Tekken 3 bin and cue along with the database update don't have executable permission(only read and write) like the other files on the PlayStation Classic.


If you look at my other thread about updating the emulator you will see someone replied and posted how to edit permissions using the chmod command with telnet. I'm surprised you can't do it with the right-click menu though.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you very much and for the quick response. I'll give this a try when I get home.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 6, 2019)

Did all of that and still not working. I'm not sure what's going on. What am I doing wrong? Is there another database that Bleemsync uses that I'm not aware of?


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm stumped. Maybe you're using a later version of Bleemsync and they changed the database files? I've only ever used the first release that was basically the same as stock.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 8, 2019)

Followed the tutorial and seamlessly replaced all my games with the NTSC-U versions. Thanks for the write-up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowCloud said:


> I need some help please. I followed your instructions exactly, but Tekken 3 NTSC will not start. When I try to run it from the PlayStation Classic Bleemsync GUI, it doesn't do anything. Meanwhile I try to run it from "Internal" on Retroarch, it gives me the error of "File could not be loaded from playlist." I did the database edit right so I'm not sure why? If I load the game directly through "Load content", the game starts normally. What is going on?



Sounds like something's wrong with the .cue file. Use the original .cue file from the PlayStation Classic, but modify the game id code inside of it (open it with Notepad or something to do this). Don't use a cue from a game you downloaded or one you generated as they may not be formatted correctly. Also make sure the cue file and all the other files use the same game id as the .bin in their respective filenames.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 8, 2019)

I am using Bleemsync 1.1 if that matters. Oh shoot I didn't backup the original .cue file.....


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 8, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> I am using Bleemsync 1.1 if that matters. Oh shoot I didn't backup the original .cue file.....


I'll send you the contents the cue should have in a moment if you can wait a few minutes while I restart my PC.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, Sophie-bear. I appreciate it.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 8, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> Thanks, Sophie-bear. I appreciate it.


Make sure there's an empty line at the end of the file. I'm not sure if it's actually important, but it's there.

```
FILE "SLUS-00402.bin" BINARY
 TRACK 01 MODE2/2352
 INDEX 01 00:00:00
 TRACK 02 AUDIO
 INDEX 01 59:47:58
 TRACK 03 AUDIO
 INDEX 01 62:24:61
```


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 8, 2019)

No luck... are you using Bleemsync 1.1 when you did this?

I tried restoring the PAL version and that didn't work either. I feel like there's another database used by Bleemsync somewhere.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 8, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> No luck... are you using Bleemsync 1.1 when you did this?
> 
> I tried restoring the PAL version and that didn't work either. I feel like there's another database used by Bleemsync somewhere.


I have Bleemsync 1.1 kernel installed; however, I'm using Autobleem as a frontend right now. It has a file called "internal.db" for internal games. I'm not sure if that's the same on BleemSync.
Did you test if your game is working without the BleemSync USB inserted?

Edit: I reinstalled BleemSync 1.1 w/o AutoBleem to determine my games seem to be working fine. I'm honestly not sure what you're missing here.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 9, 2019)

No the same issue if I don't have the USB inserted. Where is the internal.db located?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 9, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> No the same issue if I don't have the USB inserted. Where is the internal.db located?


I did some digging and determined that file is only applicable to AutoBleem. Bleemsync does not seem to have a database of its own for internal games and instead uses the one on the system.
Have you double checked your changes to regional.db are applying correctly after uploading the file back to the system? I had to delete the original regional.db and reupload my modified copy before I was confident it'd actually been changed.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes because when I upload the modified regional.db and then redownload it afterwards. It does have the modification with SLUS-00402. That psx_clock set to 54 shouldn't make a difference right?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 9, 2019)

ShadowCloud said:


> Yes because when I upload the modified regional.db and then redownload it afterwards. It does have the modification with SLUS-00402. That psx_clock set to 54 shouldn't make a difference right?



It will make a difference in performance, but shouldn't prevent the game from launching...


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm at a lost as to what to do. So out of curiosity if I delete the 17 entry from regional.db. Does that mean the game won't show up?


----------



## darkrettich (Aug 11, 2019)

VGA said:


> Only some PAL games have Libcrypt. You just get the corresponding sbi from the redump site and put it in the same folder.
> 
> Or just use NTSC-U for everything. 60 fps are better than 50.



Hey everyone, did someone manage to replace (add) a game by a PAL game with Libcrypt? I've tried this by adding the correct *.SBI file (correct name) and I already updated the emulator file. The game starts but freezes at the position where the Libcrypt is checked. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShadowCloud (Aug 21, 2019)

Found out my issue was with the pcsx.cfg. So becareful if you modify yours and not to mess it up.


----------

